# '58 Huffy T-Bird - Check your barns!



## partsguy (Aug 3, 2017)

The more I look at this vintage ad, the more I want it. The 1958 Huffy Thunderbird, with what appears to be a one or two year only transmission. It was equipped with a "Cole Orchard" transmission, with a rocketship gear indicator mounted to the top tube. I don't care what condition the bike is in, but it MUST have this drivetrain intact! All other parts can be found easily.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 3, 2017)

What was the deal about the sealed transmission unit that made it so rare?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 3, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> What was the deal about the sealed transmission unit that made it so rare?



For whatever reason, it seems to only have been used on this particular, obscure bike. I can't find ZIP on Cole-Orchard on even a Google search.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 4, 2017)

Not the bike your looking for. Just thought it was neat that my Fury was at the bottom of the page. Good luck in your search. Cool bike for sure!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 4, 2017)

SimpleMan said:


> Not the bike your looking for. Just thought it was neat that my Fury was at the bottom of the page. Good luck in your search. Cool bike for sure!
> View attachment 655133



Awesome!! Long live the 50s!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 6, 2017)

That transmission is too cool.  Love oddball things like that.  Good luck with the search!

Mike


----------

